
NSA Statement: NSA Stops Certain Section 702 “Upstream” Activities - remx
https://www.nsa.gov/news-features/press-room/statements/2017-04-28-702-statement.shtml
======
I_am_neo
Excellent what I'd expect from my government. A ways to go but this is
progress to some extent.

